# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی و آرزوی رفتن به دانشگاه تهران پس چی میشه؟

## Alireza23

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید
راستش من یه دوست دارم خیلی باهم صمیمی هستیم.این دوست من امسال دانشجو بود و کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد.مطمئن هست ک رتبش زیر500 میشه(درسش خوبه).
حالا این دوست من خیلی علاقه به دانشگاه تهران یا کلا دانشگاه های تهران داره ولی از وقتی راهنمای انتخاب رشته رو دانلود کرده دیوونه شده!
آخه واسه پزشکی نوشته ک ناحیه ای و اون هم بچه خرم آباد هستش و نه قطب و نه ناحیه شامل دانشگاه تهران نمیشه.
حالا بااین موارد به نظرتون راهی نیست؟
نمیشه کاری کرد؟
یعنی باید بیخیال دانشگاه های تهران بشه؟تو رشته پزشکی میگم
ممنون اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Baloot

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید
> راستش من یه دوست دارم خیلی باهم صمیمی هستیم.این دوست من امسال دانشجو بود و کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد.مطمئن هست ک رتبش زیر500 میشه(درسش خوبه).
> حالا این دوست من خیلی علاقه به دانشگاه تهران یا کلا دانشگاه های تهران داره ولی از وقتی راهنمای انتخاب رشته رو دانلود کرده دیوونه شده!
> آخه واسه پزشکی نوشته ک ناحیه ای و اون هم بچه خرم آباد هستش و نه قطب و نه ناحیه شامل دانشگاه تهران میشه.
> حالا بااین موارد به نظرتون راهی نیست؟
> نمیشه کاری کرد؟
> یعنی باید بیخیال دانشگاه های تهران بشه؟تو رشته پزشکی میگم
> ممنون اگه راهنمایی کنید


اگر دانشگاه  هم ناحیه بود فکر نمی کنم بازیر 500 بزشکی درمیومد البته باید ببینی زیر 500 از چه نوعی بود  :Yahoo (20):  مثلا 5 بوده 50 بوده 500 بوده!
فکر نکنه تا نتایج بیاد ...

----------


## Full Professor

داداش یه پیر خراباتی و رندی بهم نصیحت کرد و گفت
اگه توی دهات پزشکی قبول شدی برو

----------


## moho

رتبه کشوری زیر 500 یا رتبه منطقه ای زیر 500 ؟

خب یه خبر امیدوار کننده می تونید به دوستتون بدید ، این که امسال دانشگاه های تهران افزایش ظرفیت داشتن 

به هر حال بهتره صبر کنه تا رتبش بیاد تا حد و حدود شهر قبولیش مشخص بشه 

توکل بر خدا

----------


## politician

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید
> راستش من یه دوست دارم خیلی باهم صمیمی هستیم.این دوست من امسال دانشجو بود و کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد.مطمئن هست ک رتبش زیر500 میشه(درسش خوبه).
> حالا این دوست من خیلی علاقه به دانشگاه تهران یا کلا دانشگاه های تهران داره ولی از وقتی راهنمای انتخاب رشته رو دانلود کرده دیوونه شده!
> آخه واسه پزشکی نوشته ک ناحیه ای و اون هم بچه خرم آباد هستش و نه قطب و نه ناحیه شامل دانشگاه تهران نمیشه.
> حالا بااین موارد به نظرتون راهی نیست؟
> نمیشه کاری کرد؟
> یعنی باید بیخیال دانشگاه های تهران بشه؟تو رشته پزشکی میگم
> ممنون اگه راهنمایی کنید


حتمااینم مهندسی بوده؟سال دیگه مهندسایه درس درسته حسابی به تجربیامیدن تابفهمن دنیادست کیه

----------


## Alireza23

> اگر دانشگاه  هم ناحیه بود فکر نمی کنم بازیر 500 بزشکی درمیومد البته باید ببینی زیر 500 از چه نوعی بود  مثلا 5 بوده 50 بوده 500 بوده!
> فکر نکنه تا نتایج بیاد ...


دقیق نمیدونه ولی حتما زیر500 کشوری هستش
گفتم ک دانشگاه های تهران

----------


## Alireza23

> داداش یه پیر خراباتی و رندی بهم نصیحت کرد و گفت
> اگه توی دهات پزشکی قبول شدی برو


آخرش که هرجاقبول بشه میره ولی به این دلیل ک گفتم نمیتونه تهران قبول بشه ناراحت هست

----------


## Baloot

> دقیق نمیدونه ولی حتما زیر500 کشوری هستش
> گفتم ک دانشگاه های تهران


دهات هم قبول شه بره فکر این چیزارم نکنه ...!شاید اصلا زیر 500 نیومد...! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Baloot

> حتمااینم مهندسی بوده؟سال دیگه مهندسایه درس درسته حسابی به تجربیامیدن تابفهمن دنیادست کیه


دیگه کلا یه رشته بذاریم با 3 تا زیر مجموعه خیال همه راحت شه...! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Alireza23

> حتمااینم مهندسی بوده؟سال دیگه مهندسایه درس درسته حسابی به تجربیامیدن تابفهمن دنیادست کیه


این دانشگاه شریف نبوده!!
دانشگاه پیام نور رفت ک بتونه واسه بار چهارم کنکور بده
این 95 کنکور چهارمش بود

----------


## Baloot

> این دانشگاه شریف نبوده!!
> دانشگاه پیام نور رفت ک بتونه واسه بار چهارم کنکور بده
> این 95 کنکور چهارمش بود


همشهری !  متولد چه سالی بوده

----------


## Alireza23

> همشهری !  متولد چه سالی بوده


متولد 74 البته نیمه دوم

----------


## hamed_habibi

رتبه یک کنکور امسال نمیتونه پزشکی بخونه اخبار گفت

----------


## lover sick

> رتبه یک کنکور امسال نمیتونه پزشکی بخونه اخبار گفت


دقیقا اخبار چی گفت؟میشه دقیقا توضیح بدی؟...

----------


## lily7

> رتبه یک کنکور امسال نمیتونه پزشکی بخونه اخبار گفت


دقیقا چی گفتن ؟

----------

